# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  برنامج   مدير الملفات Expense Manager

## salihmob

*   
Expense Manager is an application which can be used for managing and keeping track of expenses on your mobile phone. Expense Manager offers many features to the user including abilities to: 
 1. Add new expense details under up to 25 categories. 
 2. Classify entries on the basis of ‘Purpose of transaction’, ‘Mode of payment’ & ‘Currency’. 
 3. Optional password protection for logging into the application. 
 4. Modify the category, purpose, mode and currency titles to suit individual requirements. 
 5. View monthly data in a single page. 
 6. Generate reports for a user defined range of dates. 
 7. Generate reports for particular category, purpose, mode, currency only. 
 8. Export data to the memory card in ‘csv’ (comma separated values) format so that the expense data can be viewed/edited on any of the popular spreadsheet softwares.* 
 9. Option to define monthly expense limit. The user will get an alert if his total expenses for a month have exceeded the limit. 
 10. Option to set the ‘New Entry’ screen as the first screen instead of the ‘Main Menu’ to enable quick entry of data. 
 11. Comprehensive help included with the application. 
*Export to csv functionality works only on phones which support JSR75 (File Connection Optional Package). Please consult your device manufacturer website to determine whether your device has support for this.  
البرنامج بالمرفقات*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم

----------

